# Nike Kaiju



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

wanna pick up some bindings and send them my way while you're at it? kaiju's for 100 is :thumbsup: go for it man.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

> wanna pick up some bindings and send them my way while you're at it? kaiju's for 100 is :thumbsup: go for it man.


If you're serious, then I have no problem picking up a pair for you LOL.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

If they are the current year Kaijus, $100 is a great deal without knowing someone. I just bought them at the end of the season so I only got to use them on closing day, but they are great. A little tight out of the box but they just give you that feeling of comfortably immobilized that all my favorite boots do. Once they pack out a bit, they'll be perfect. Great park stiffness out of the box, I just hope they hold up for a couple of seasons.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh my god, I just got the 2011 Kaijus for $100 and Union Contacts for $90. Sweeeet


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

I am serious. Do you know what brands your shop stocks? Or do you have a website for them? I definitely need some bindings since my baseplate is cracked.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

KahWhyC said:


> Oh my god, I just got the 2011 Kaijus for $100 and Union Contacts for $90. Sweeeet


Great deal! Local shops can have the best deals if you're patient and a bit lucky. Hope you enjoy the kaijus


----------



## nomembername (Mar 21, 2011)

KahWhyC said:


> Oh my god, I just got the 2011 Kaijus for $100 and Union Contacts for $90. Sweeeet



Where is your local shop?


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

i think i just bought up the Targas from that same shop! let me guess you got the lime green kaijus, either 7.5 or8's :cheeky4:


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

100 bucks for kaijus?! damn i just paid 200 for a pair. By far the most comfortable of all the boots i tried on. They are a bit tight out of the box, but I see that as a good thing because i hate sloppy boots.


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

w0318 said:


> i think i just bought up the Targas from that same shop! let me guess you got the lime green kaijus, either 7.5 or8's :cheeky4:


LOL, Homage right?
I got the size 8.

Did you get offer the trip leader volunteer job for their bus for next season?

How'd you know I got the lime kaijus?


----------



## KahWhyC (Nov 10, 2010)

Double Post


----------



## alohafitz (May 9, 2011)

I have 2011 Kaiju's, and they are great boots. Although they are a bit tight -- I had to size up. I normally wear size 26.5 mondo (26.5 centimeter or US size 9) boots, but with the Kaiju's I had to go with size 27.5 mondo (or US 9.5) to get the same tight fit where my toes are barely brushing the front of the boots.

Very happy with the boots.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

alohafitz said:


> I have 2011 Kaiju's, and they are great boots. Although they are a bit tight -- I had to size up. I normally wear size 26.5 mondo (26.5 centimeter or US size 9) boots, but with the Kaiju's I had to go with size 27.5 mondo (or US 9.5) to get the same tight fit where my toes are barely brushing the front of the boots.
> 
> Very happy with the boots.


Did you really have to bump every damn nike boot thread in the history of this forum? :laugh:


----------



## alohafitz (May 9, 2011)

I guess I was a bit over zealous ;-). But my aim was to help end frustrations of people like me who use this forum to research before buying online where you have more choices. 

Aloha and Mahalo


----------



## w0318 (Jan 21, 2010)

sadly this will never be as everyone has different feet.



alohafitz said:


> I guess I was a bit over zealous ;-). But my aim was to help end frustrations of people like me who use this forum to research before buying online where you have more choices.
> 
> Aloha and Mahalo


----------

